
Tell HN: The really risky thing is not self driving cars, it's human driven cars - andrewstuart
If all cars on the road were controlled by computers in communication then it would be extremely safe.  The real risk on the road is from humans driving cars.
======
tropo
Suddenly, at 5:21 PM one day in 2042, all cars accelerate as much as
physically possible. A dozen seconds later, they start crossing the median in
coordinated fashion, targeting each other via car-to-car communication and
cameras and radar. Each car impacts another one under perfect autonomous
control. 85 million die in the USA alone. Only two countries are spared,
Vatican City and Cuba.

------
CyberFonic
Aircraft have triple redundant systems and they still fail from time to time.
When the autopilot detects an anomaly it sounds an alarm and disengages thus
forcing the pilots to rapidly assimilate the abnormal conditions and take
corrective action. In many cases they fail to do so and the plane crashes. A
case in point was the Air France disaster over the Atlantic a couple of years
ago.

I'm not holding my breath waiting for the big car makers to build self-driving
cars that are better than current aircraft. And human car drivers are even
less trained than pilots.

